# Diy AV Cabinet



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is my custom made first av cab next the sanding sealing and the fun part painting flat black. it will be in wall in a coulpe of months but for now on the floor against the wall near the seats. i will have link up when finished. Here it is for now. 

http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/MADTHX/?action=view&current=101_0709.jpg


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks a nice solid cabinet..:T
What type of flat black paint will you be using?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Prof. Not sure yet any suggestions ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would use a satin black, as it doesn't show marks as badly as flat black..
Any good quality water based paint will be fine..


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I just finished painting a DIY bookshelf flat black (post to come). Make sure you sand seal and sand the edges first. MDF tends to drink paint especially at the edges. Drywal compound (or poly filla) works or a sanding sealer will do the trick. I also used a grey primer first. I then wet sanded with 400 grit and applied 3 coats, and sanding in between, to get things nice and smooth. The flat paint does show the dust and finger marks easily but it look nice when clean. I might end up spraying a satin clear coat in the end.


----------



## Johnny Means (Mar 1, 2010)

You can seal your edges with a 50/50 mixture of wood glue and water. i roll mine on with one of those little foam rollers. I usually use about three coats, sanding in between coats. Myh edges actually finish better than my faces. Also, I don't use water based primer on MDF it can raise the texture and you can never get it smooth again. I use Binz shellac primer which won't cause the MDF to swell.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Please share the completed project? Would love to see the final turnout.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking cabinet, looking forward to seeing the finished product.:T


----------

